# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Stintman's Workbook......the quickening

## Stintman

Hello everyone. My name is Stintman here on dreamviews and iv'e been lucid dreaming on and off since I was fourteen. I'm twenty three years old now and after nearly ten years i'm ready to put some real work into it now. Probably the biggest issue iv'e always had was recall. I could get lucid easy enough but recall always was a HUGE barrier to me reaching my lucid potential. I know all about the need to dream journal what I need is discipline. Most of the time waking up I'm too tired to even think of doing anything besides going back to sleep.

----------


## Stintman

BTW I named this workbook the quickening so I won't get this one and my one for the intro class confused. LOL

----------


## FryingMan

Welcome, Stintman, to the DVA DILD class!  You're in the right place, and congratulations on your for taking steps to help acquire more discipline.   You can use your workbook here to track your progress, set goals and keep yourself accountable, and ask questions.

I just wrote a big hello post to WanderBug, I'll link to it >>here<<, as pretty much everything applies to you (and all new members) as well!   So please have a read.

The most important decision in LD practice is the recognition that you're _ready to work_, and a strong desire to get involved in your dreams.    You're still quite young yet (oh, if only I had learned about lucid dreaming at 23!), so you have a long, full life full of amazing dreams (non-lucid and lucid) ahead of you -- so exciting!

You're absolutely right: recall is very important.   Good recall is basically showing you that you are aware *of* your dreams.   That is the first step to becoming aware *in* your dreams!  So that's the place to start.   Have a look at my dream recall tips (link in my signature, and in the message I linked to you above) in order to get ideas on how to proceed there.

So right now: what do you do in the daytime, and nighttime, in order to remember dreams and/or get lucid?    What books/materials have you read?  Have you read Exploring the World of Lucid Dreams by LaBerge?   Even if you read it a long time ago, it's really good to re-read as there are tons of nuggets of wisdom in there.

Setting goals is also really important, so why don't we work on that: for example: working on recall, try to get to the point where you remember at least 1 dream or a solid fragment every night for 7-10 days in a row.   (That's a good place for starting to add in LD practices to the mix!).

Welcome again and let us know any questions you may have!

----------


## Stintman

Well i'm very big on reality checks. My particular favorite is the nose plug as that always seems to crossover into dreamland. As for recall I don't really do anything to be honest. I remember years ago I owned Laberge's book but I lost that in a move YEARS AND YEARS ago. Maybe i'll but it again........nevertheless iv'e made a small mental note to sign up for the partner program this saturday.

----------


## FryingMan

You can probably find ETWOLD online.  Ebooks are great in that they never go out of print!   Amazon has some used for as little as $0.01 (but $3.99 shipping  :smiley: ).     Recall is really important, not just for remembering your dreams, but to establish a close connection to them and to become really aware of them.    It takes being both aware *of* your dreams and the more obvious being aware *in* your dreams to get lucid.

----------


## Stintman

All day today when ever it has popped into my head I have looked at my hands and iv'e asked myself out loud "Am I dreaming?" I have a small phone next to me on my bed. It's not a smartphone but it has a voice record feature. Will record whether I fail or succeed with recording my dreams tommorow. If I fail I give every right to the teachers to give me a whipping.  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

Small adjustment suggestion: you may want to just say "I'm dreaming!": a positive statement.   You don't ever want to give yourself the opportunity in a dream to say "no" to the "am I dreaming?" question.   But do as feels most natural to you.    But if you do keep it a question, do *not* answer it in the negative.   If you determine yourself to be awake, say rather, "the next time I'm dreaming, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming," or "the next time I'm dreaming, I fly to the moon," etc.

----------


## Stintman

Well I woke up this morning to go to work and the 1st thing I tried was to remember a dream. Unfortunately for the life of me I could not remember a single one. I think it was because as I had a few nightime wakenings I immediately went back to sleep thinking that when I get up at 5 am for work i'll remember a dream and then i'll record that. That failed so i'm making a personal note to record dreams as much as possible.

----------


## Stintman

Hey updating this after a few weeks. I feel like I might actually be getting the hang of "questioning reality." Iv'e really at times today felt myself truly questioning the world around me.

----------


## fogelbise

That is a good sign! I feel like I am doing it right when I really stop everything and look around in wonder…also wondering about the possibilities and what I would do if I were lucid right that moment.

----------


## Stintman

Been a while since I posted here. I read kingyoshi's ADA post and I want to practice it. Is there any way I can remind myself to do it throughout the day as a sort of "start small but work your way up type of thing?

----------


## AstralMango

You could set an alarm every hour to do it for a few minutes, or if you do reality checks, you can do ADA after you perform one! It depends on what you do during the day.

----------


## FryingMan

Alarms are certainly one way to start.   I think though it's best for the "trigger" to come from within yourself.   You could combine it with a prospective memory exercise, for example: every time you experience something particular (see a red car, etc.), you can do the exercise.    

There are certainly many proponents of KingYoshi ADA.   Learning to pay attention, on purpose, is a key part of self-awareness.   Some people think though that the type of attention KingYoshi recommends (deep immersion in the minute details of sense input) is not the best type to foster lucidity, which requires self-awareness.   Paying attention is great: things to pay attention to that incorporate your self include your thoughts, emotions, reactions, situations.

See for example this discussion, and note the references to books there: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ach-ada-5.html

As for how to start doing it: just start!   Make it a goal through the day to do it more and more, for longer and longer, gradually over time.   I like to link noticing my breathing to having a mindful moment.

I also recommend reading some books like "Mindfulness in Plain English."     I think starting a seated meditation practice, or coming close to it how I like to do with walking meditation, will help you to stay mindful more and more throughout the day.

Good luck!  You can use your workbook here to help track your progress.

----------


## Stintman

So it's been a while. This year marks my 10 year anniversery as a lucid dreamer. I was listening to Brandon's things I wish they would have told me and the thing that really moves with me was when he mentioned that LD'ing never truly goes away once you start doing. It becomes a part of you after a while. Anyways iv'e been meditating a lot and I think it's starting to affect me through developing Self Awareness. A week or two ago I became lucid because I found myself more aware. I was watching tv with my brother in my grandparents basement and I remember the thought occuring to me. Wait...I haven't lived here in years! As for recall I now have a whiteboard where I'll be using tags. It's right next to my bed so i'll probably not give in to laziness. I hope at least.

----------


## fogelbise

I encourage you to track your progress here in your workbook so you can look back at what is working best and what seems to not be working for you. If you like listening to audio, Brandon (Sensei now) has more audio as well as other sources linked in my signature. Do you have an update on your LD count?

----------


## Stintman

I got Lucid last night. Decided to use the hukif gravity experiment this is only a fragment but I remember while I was paying attention it felt like I was wearing shoes made of iron!

----------


## Stintman

Starting this again due to reinvigorated interest in lucid dreaming.

----------


## fogelbise

Good luck  :smiley:  Please take a moment and list some things that you are working on during the day and/or night and feel free to also list anything that you would like help working on.

----------


## Stintman

Well iv'e been going hard with DJ(Something I could use help for.) for a week or two. I'm starting to remember more dreams +Dream detail. Right now with DILDing Iv'e been doing mindfulness things like paying attention to the feel of my clothes on my skin. Iv'e noticed that's absent in my dreams.

----------


## fogelbise

> Well iv'e been going hard with DJ(Something I could use help for.) for a week or two.



Sure, what kind of help did you mean? We'll see what we can figure out.

----------


## Stintman

> Sure, what kind of help did you mean? We'll see what we can figure out.



My issue is reaching for recall when I wake up. It's usually because it's usually not the first thing on my mind though I am journaling daily as what I can still remember I am putting it on my phone.

----------


## FryingMan

Try to reserve bed for thoughts of dreaming, and leave waking issues/to-dos to once you're physically up out of bed.     Continue with the intention to reach for dream memories immediately upon waking, and it will get better and better.  Consistency and repetition is key and will give results in time.

----------


## Stintman

Starting a new self awareness exercise. Throughout the day I'm going to pretend wherever I am that I was just transported there. Then I explore the enviroment.

----------


## fogelbise

^That sounds like a fun exercise to do. I would mix RC's in with it if you aren't already. Another workbook mentioned this set of exercises which I quite like - just google: world of lucid dreaming how to improve your self awareness.

----------

